# Who was your first Harvest Moon wife/husband?



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

I was just thinking back to when I was a kid and still new to the Harvest Moon series, and it made me wonder; *Does anyone else remember the first bachelor/bachelorette they married in the series?*


For me, my first was in *Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life*, where I married Celia.  She might seem a bit "bland" to some.. (most seem to strongly prefer Nami, and even Muffy, over her). But she was my first, and for that reason, I'm more "fond" of her than I am of any of the newer bachelors/bachelorettes.

I keep hoping that she'll make a return appearance, even though I know she won't.  She just wasn't popular enough.


----------



## Keitara (Jul 16, 2014)

My first game was also a Wonderful Life and I married Celia first, although I had to be a boy there. Celia was best of the girls there imo. In Island of Happiness, where I was able to be a girl, I married Denny first


----------



## Flop (Jul 16, 2014)

I played A Wonderful Life and married Celia first, but my sister overwrote my save and I restarted and married Naomi. I'm glad I did


----------



## Chibiusa (Jul 16, 2014)

AWL--Celia. I'm sure she was the most popular choice. I married Marlin first in AnotherWL because of his emo ass attitude which made my young teenager hormones run wild.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 16, 2014)

My first and only Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon DS. I married Lumina because she's so cute and was easy to charm with my home cooking.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jul 16, 2014)

My first (and only) HM game was ToTT. I got one season in then quit because it was too boring for me.

In case if you're not that experienced with HM, one season is not enough time to be able to marry someone.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

I guess I was wrong about Celia not being popular.  She seems to be a lot of peoples' first.


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Celia in HM: Wonderful Life for GameCube. I never got married in the GB or GBA ones I had before for some reason. I've yet to get married in A New Beginning too.

Celia was like my crush at the time lol but also I liked her cause Muffy was kinda pretentious looking and isn't someone I'd go for, and the tomboy girl seemed rude and like someone you'd be stepping on eggshells around a lot. Odd how I took real stuff into consideration at the time


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> Celia in HM: Wonderful Life for GameCube. I never got married in the GB or GBA ones I had before for some reason. I've yet to get married in A New Beginning too.
> 
> Celia was like my crush at the time lol but also I liked her cause Muffy was kinda pretentious looking and isn't someone I'd go for, and the tomboy girl seemed rude and like someone you'd be stepping on eggshells around a lot. Odd how I took real stuff into consideration at the time



Yeah, Celia was definitely the most appealing, personality wise.. With Nami being the least, for me. (she was so distant and quiet that it was almost boring to even talk to her. >_>)


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

I talked to Nami second, I didn't like Muffy cause she just seemed like a dumb airhead girl who'd lose her temper if you disagree with her. Nami at least seems like she could hold her own. Celia seems like she wants to be equal partners and seemed drama free.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Well I played Animal Parade and married on 3 files. Luke, The Wizard (gale), and Calvin. Now that I look back Calvin is nasty and I'd rather Chase. I was like _in love_ with Luke lol


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> Well I played Animal Parade and married on 3 files. Luke, The Wizard (gale), and Calvin. Now that I look back Calvin is nasty and I'd rather Chase. I was like _in love_ with Luke lol



LOL "nasty"? How so?

And I think the first person I went for in HM:AP was Toby.. but I got impatient and quit playing before I got anywhere near marrying him lol.

Out of all the bachelores/bachelorettes in HM:AP I like Kathy the best, though. But I remember hearing that she's one of the harder ones to "woo", so I tried to go for one of the easy ones.


----------



## WonderK (Jul 16, 2014)

I played Harvest Moon: A Wonderful life quite a bit as a kid.

I didn't like Nami: Seemed stuck up

I didn't like Mufi: Seemed like a ***** 

Celia? Quiet and sweet. Just my type. Went with her. Had a wonderful life.


----------



## Laudine (Jul 16, 2014)

My first was Back To Nature, and I married Mary because she kind of reminded me of myself hahah. Narcissism aside, I think she's pretty. Imo she looks the best in wedding dress out of all bachelorettes in BTN.
I replayed the game a few years after that, and I married Elli. She's a real sweetheart.

My OTP is Ivan from Grand Bazaar and the main character though


----------



## Flop (Jul 16, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I played Harvest Moon: A Wonderful life quite a bit as a kid.
> 
> I didn't like Nami: Seemed stuck up
> 
> ...




Nami was wonderful if you gave her a chance. She becomes very nice, actually.


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

My first was Magical Melody and I remember marrying Joe first. I played it through tons of times and always went back to Joe until once when I married Ray, then Kurt.

A Wonderful Life was my second game and I married Muffy just cause she was the easiest. I actually liked her the least out of the three but Nami was always impossible for me to marry when I was younger and I didn't have the patience to get Celia to marry me, I guess.


----------



## Clara Oswald (Jul 16, 2014)

I married Blue in my first game which was HM:MM and I married Blue. In tale  if two towns I married Kana and in others I probably married Luke (I've played quite a few so I can't remember ever time and marriage was never a huge priority to me, I did it to amuse my brother mostly)


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Saylor said:


> My first was Magical Melody and I remember marrying Joe first. I played it through tons of times and always went back to Joe until once when I married Ray, then Kevin.
> 
> A Wonderful Life was my second game and I married Muffy just cause she was the easiest. I actually liked her the least out of the three but Nami was always impossible for me to marry when I was younger and I didn't have the patience to get Celia to marry me, I guess.



I think Celia was probably the easiest - at least for me.. Pretty sure I just gave her milk from my farm every day until she was ready to marry lol. I think she liked some of the flowers on the hill just below where she lived, too..

Also, just because:


Spoiler: This is actually the first theme that pops into my head when I think of Harvest Moon


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> LOL "nasty"? How so?
> 
> And I think the first person I went for in HM:AP was Toby.. but I got impatient and quit playing before I got anywhere near marrying him lol.
> 
> Out of all the bachelores/bachelorettes in HM:AP I like Kathy the best, though. But I remember hearing that she's one of the harder ones to "woo", so I tried to go for one of the easy ones.



I found out that Calvin is apparently a lot older than your character and that put me off lol


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> I think Celia was probably the easiest - at least for me.. Pretty sure I just gave her milk from my farm every day until she was ready to marry lol. I think she liked some of the flowers on the hill just below where she lived, too..
> 
> Also, just because:
> 
> ...


I don't even remember giving Muffy anything. I just went in the bar to talk to her everyday and she asked me to marry her within like a month I think.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Ahri said:


> I found out that Calvin is apparently a lot older than your character and that put me off lol



Meh. If you're old enough to marry, I don't think that sort of thing is a problem.  (Muffy was like 30 in HM:AWL, if I recall..)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saylor said:


> I don't even remember giving Muffy anything. I just went in the bar to talk to her everyday and she asked me to marry her within like a month I think.



I'll have to try that with her and Celia to see who proposes first.  (I'm not even sure if my HM:AWL is even in playable condition anymore, though... It's been in storage for a few years now)


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

LOL @ Calvin is nasty.  i like Calvin ok.


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 16, 2014)

I liked him too but just can't anymore ya feel lol


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

Lol you grew apart, these things happen.


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 16, 2014)

I love p much every hm girl but I cant deny my first love

marrying in a/wl was easy as hell tho. u could literally give the girl you want one gift then sleep through the courting season and theyd come ask you to marry them

I also married celia in DS, then flora after her, and I tried nami but saved over that file

I  think I maried muffy in WL once, too. I really like muffy, I think shes one of the saddest bachelorettes there is which just makes marrying her and making her happy and **** so much better yo

ahh, a/wl. I can remember the music so clearly, it was my first hm game (tho my fav remains mfomt a/wl is close behind)

tbh magical melody had my favorite marriage candidates out of all of them tho


----------



## n64king (Jul 16, 2014)

yuh?


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

n64king said:


> yuh?







"*Moi.*"​
(aside from that track, this dude is one of the things that stood out about the game for me, for some reason hahaha)


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Why do so many people hate Muffy for acting/looking promiscuous? lol she's pretty and she works in a bar? Or is it the red dress [that's actually pretty modest]? She's so sweet, but her story is so sad. :<

Anyway, I'm lame so I never got far enough to marry anyone yet. The closest I've ever gotten was getting all but one or two of the girls in Harvest Moon 64 to pink heart, and buying the blue feather. But I ragequit because I didn't get Karen's heart level up fast enough to get her cutscene on Fall 7. Haven't played since...

Now I have Neil up to pink in A New Beginning... but he's not my choice. Just the easiest guy to woo. He'll fall in love with you just for giving him fodder every day.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Why do so many people hate Muffy for acting/looking promiscuous? lol she's pretty and she works in a bar? Or is it the red dress [that's actually pretty modest]? She's so sweet, but her story is so sad. :<
> 
> Anyway, I'm lame so I never got far enough to marry anyone yet. The closest I've ever gotten was getting all but one or two of the girls in Harvest Moon 64 to pink heart, and buying the blue feather. But I ragequit because I didn't get Karen's heart level up fast enough to get her cutscene on Fall 7. Haven't played since...
> 
> Now I have Neil up to pink in A New Beginning... but he's not my choice. Just the easiest guy to woo. He'll fall in love with you just for giving him fodder every day.



Muffy being "promiscuous" isn't the problem, for me - she just acts really spoiled and... Well, let's just say that if she was an AC villager, her personality would be *Snooty* 

As for ANB.. I had a file that I played for quite awhile (considering how long I normally play, that is. lol. I didn't even get to year 2), and was going for Tina, but.. I'm just not a big fan of the bachelors/bachelorettes in that game, for some reason. :/ They're all kinda "meh".


----------



## puppy (Jul 16, 2014)

my first game was magical melody and it still has the best bachelors imo haha
i married kurt but i got like all the guys to max heart because i liked to keep my options open u v u


----------



## Beary (Jul 16, 2014)

In Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, I married Neil.


----------



## Hot (Jul 16, 2014)

Popuri in HM:FoMT. Can't really explain my thinking process because that was literally 10-11 years ago.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Muffy being "promiscuous" isn't the problem, for me - she just acts really spoiled and... Well, let's just say that if she was an AC villager, her personality would be *Snooty*
> 
> As for ANB.. I had a file that I played for quite awhile (considering how long I normally play, that is. lol. I didn't even get to year 2), and was going for Tina, but.. I'm just not a big fan of the bachelors/bachelorettes in that game, for some reason. :/ They're all kinda "meh".



Most of the people I've seen who hate Muffy call her a whore. It gets a little tiring. :/ But spoiled, haha I can understand that.

I've _barely_ inched my way towards Year 2. Just a few days left but it feels like such an eternity. At the same time the days feel too short to do everything that needs to be done. Really weird. The marriage candidates are pretty lackluster, honestly, I like them but they just feel like they're missing something. like maybe a deep personality They're either boringly nice or snooty.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Most of the people I've seen who hate Muffy call her a whore. It gets a little tiring. :/ But spoiled, haha I can understand that.
> 
> I've _barely_ inched my way towards Year 2. Just a few days left but it feels like such an eternity. At the same time the days feel too short to do everything that needs to be done. Really weird. The marriage candidates are pretty lackluster, honestly, I like them but they just feel like they're missing something. like maybe a deep personality They're either boringly nice or snooty.



They probably only say that because of how she dresses, and how she's basically designed to be the "sexy blonde" type lol. (though imo, that doesn't make someone a "whore")

And I agree about the marriage candidates personalities in ANB.. The time thing, too.
I feel like I don't have enough time to do all my "chores" + talk to everyone before the day is over - but at the same time, the days seem to take too long to end.. I guess maybe it's due to my impatience, and wanting to "hurry up and get to a point where something new happens". lol


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 16, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> They probably only say that because of how she dresses, and how she's basically designed to be the "sexy blonde" type lol. (though imo, that doesn't make someone a "whore")
> 
> And I agree about the marriage candidates personalities in ANB.. The time thing, too.
> I feel like I don't have enough time to do all my "chores" + talk to everyone before the day is over - but at the same time, the days seem to take too long to end.. I guess maybe it's due to my impatience, and wanting to "hurry up and get to a point where something new happens". lol



Haha yeah that's usually why. I mean in that case she's nowhere near Eve from the original HM, it's weird that Muffy would be so targeted. (agreed!)

ANB is simultaneously too slow and too fast. lol it's so weird. Too much stuff to do, barely enough time to do it, and rarely anything interesting in between. That whole month before the blueprints are even unlocked? Ugghh. x_x


----------



## puppy (Jul 16, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> ANB is simultaneously too slow and too fast. lol it's so weird. Too much stuff to do, barely enough time to do it, and rarely anything interesting in between. That whole month before the blueprints are even unlocked? Ugghh. x_x


i hate waiting for someone to get done eating so i can give them a gift. who eats dinner for 4 HOURS


----------



## Saylor (Jul 16, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Haha yeah that's usually why. I mean in that case she's nowhere near Eve from the original HM, it's weird that Muffy would be so targeted. (agreed!)
> 
> ANB is simultaneously too slow and too fast. lol it's so weird. Too much stuff to do, barely enough time to do it, and rarely anything interesting in between. That whole month before the blueprints are even unlocked? Ugghh. x_x


I felt the same way but on some days I'd go to sleep after like 4 in-game hours and others I wouldn't have enough time to do everything I wanted. I played when I was younger so I hardly paid any attention to harvesting or the animals, I just liked to walk around and talk to everyone usually haha


----------



## aetherene (Jul 16, 2014)

I had Harvest Moon 3 GBC first so I married your farmer partner. However, as the girl, the game ends prematurely and then with the boy, it keeps going. I have yet to marry the girl super fast and in time to see the baby born. (Apparently you can have two kids.)

In FoMT, I married Mary.

And then in AnWL, I married Marlin. On another file, it was Rock. I do think Gustav's baby was the cutest though!

In Magical Melody, I married Kurt. He was pretty cute.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 16, 2014)

aetherene said:


> I had Harvest Moon 3 GBC first so I married your farmer partner. *However, as the girl, the game ends prematurely and then with the boy, it keeps going.* I have yet to marry the girl super fast and in time to see the baby born. (Apparently you can have two kids.)
> 
> In FoMT, I married Mary.
> 
> ...



Really??  Why's that?


----------



## Dewy (Jul 17, 2014)

My first HM game was Another Wonderful Life <3
The bachelor choices pretty much sucked. There was Rock, the lazy jerk who you just _know_ wouldn't do any work and would sit on his butt and ask you to make him a sandwich all day. Then there was Gustafa, the hairy, weed-smoking hippie who lived in a tent and never took off his John Lennon sunglasses. And finally there married Marlin, the complainy farm man with a boring personality, a perpetual cold and a serious snot/mucus problem going on.
Man that game was great :'D

I married Marlin because you had to get married otherwise the game would end.


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

Dewy said:


> My first HM game was Another Wonderful Life <3
> The bachelor choices pretty much sucked. There was Rock, the lazy jerk who you just _know_ wouldn't do any work and would sit on his butt and ask you to make him a sandwich all day. Then there was Gustafa, the hairy, weed-smoking hippie who lived in a tent and never took off his John Lennon sunglasses. And finally there married Marlin, the complainy farm man with a boring personality, a perpetual cold and a serious snot/mucus problem going on.
> Man that game was great :'D
> 
> I married Marlin because you had to get married otherwise the game would end.



I never made it far enough to marry, but in AnotherWL, I went for Gustafa. I just didn't like Rock or Marlins personalities. xD Sure, Gustafa was a bit.. odd looking. But he could play the guitar? (he had the cutest baby, too lol)


----------



## aetherene (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Really??  Why's that?



I have no idea. As the girl, when you marry the boy farmer, it pretty much cuts then shows both of you under the tree and how you have to continue rebuilding your dad's farm and that you have a baby together (seen under the tree too). It was lame how you couldn't keep playing after that.

But as the boy, you could marry the girl farmer and keep playing until the end of the two years. I have yet to achieve the two babies though. Haven't even seen one. xD


----------



## Mephisto Pheles (Jul 17, 2014)

aetherene said:


> I have no idea. As the girl, when you marry the boy farmer, it pretty much cuts then shows both of you under the tree and how you have to continue rebuilding your dad's farm and that you have a baby together (seen under the tree too). It was lame how you couldn't keep playing after that.
> 
> But as the boy, you could marry the girl farmer and keep playing until the end of the two years. I have yet to achieve the two babies though. Haven't even seen one. xD



I sat here for a good 5 minutes trying to come up with a reason why they'd do that.. and I got nothin' lol. That's so weird..


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 17, 2014)

First Harvest moon I played was WL and married Celia
2nd one I played was AWL married Gustafa & Marlin
3rd ToT married Chase & Toby
4th MM married Carl
5th ANB planning to marry either Neil, Amir or Sanjay


----------



## unravel (Jul 17, 2014)

first bachelor/bachelorette
A new beginning Neil
rest i forgot them almost married Skye from HM: Cute


----------



## Mylin (Jul 17, 2014)

Back to Nature - Elli
HM: More Friends of Mineral Town - Cliff
HM: DS Cute - Skye
Magical Melody - Kurt

Cliff was my favorite. c:


----------



## debinoresu (Jul 17, 2014)

Mephisto Pheles said:


> Muffy being "promiscuous" isn't the problem, for me - she just acts really spoiled and... Well, let's just say that if she was an AC villager, her personality would be *Snooty*



actually, in a/wl, she didnt really act spoiled at all? she just seemed like someone having a sort of mid life crisis who felt lonely. how did she act spoiled? she mightve been a little desperate, but the only reason someone might think she was spoiled from that game that I know of is by judging her appearance. I know I used to hate her and think she was spoiled bc of it.

ahhh my first bachelor? well lemme just say; hm bachelors suck ****. in hmdsc they gave 1 new special bachelor who was a big ****ing creep? like wow thanks this makes picking who to marry so much easier

ill just go with the boy I first married that I actually liked. 





hella cute doctor?? count me the **** in


Spoiler: but lets face it, we all know who the best bachelor is in all of HM


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> ill just go with the boy I first married that I actually liked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I married the Doctor too! In More Friends of Mineral Town. He was hella cute.


----------



## Smokey (Jul 17, 2014)

Gustafa or whoever that hippie ****er's name was in Another Wonderful Life.
I swear I was waiting outside his stupid little tent at like 7am just to check his diary and give him milk. Dumb **** didn't even help out around the farm and he probably had a small pecker. 
Worst choice 0/10 I would go back in time and kick my own ass.


----------



## Beardo (Jul 17, 2014)

My first game was actually A New Beginning and I married Neil, then Rod after my sister deleted my profile. Me and Rod have the same birthday <3


----------



## n64king (Jul 17, 2014)

aetherene said:


> I have no idea. As the girl, when you marry the boy farmer, it pretty much cuts then shows both of you under the tree and how you have to continue rebuilding your dad's farm and that you have a baby together (seen under the tree too). It was lame how you couldn't keep playing after that.
> 
> But as the boy, you could marry the girl farmer and keep playing until the end of the two years. I have yet to achieve the two babies though. Haven't even seen one. xD




wait WHAT!? Am I understanding correctly? 
Boy gets married = goes on and can continue to play
Girl gets married = ends game/shows how life will be/game still ends

???
If so that just sounds like some ignorant sexism, like whoops the woman got married now she either has no time for the farm or it's not gonna be as interesting? But literally I feel the same as Mephisto Pheles, like why...


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 17, 2014)

On harvest moon 64 I married popuri first.


----------



## Feloreena (Jul 17, 2014)

Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life is the only Harvest Moon game I have played, but I picked Celia as my wife. She seemed the sweetest out of the choices.


----------



## RayOfHope (Jul 17, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> Spoiler: but lets face it, we all know who the best bachelor is in all of HM





Spoiler: but i think you mean


----------



## Yui Z (Jul 17, 2014)

I think it was Skye the thief from Harvest Moon DS Cute. He looked very... Feminine at first, but after a while I actually found his events kind of funny. =P

Cooked so many curries, without realizing that it only counted if you gave them one per day.


----------



## Gracelia (Jul 17, 2014)

I played the GC version. I really wanted to marry Nami but she was so hard to get ==... so I settled for Celia


----------



## samsquared (Jul 18, 2014)

First wife was Muffy in HMDS
First (and best, most perfect, most wonderful) husband was Denny in IoH~ <3


----------



## FancyThat (Jul 18, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon was the boy version on DS and I married Flora. Then I imported Cute (the girl version, not available in Europe unfortunately) and married Skye. I brought the Gameboy FoMT but never actually finished it, might go back to it at some point though, same with Rune Factory on DS and Tale of Two towns on 3DS.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 18, 2014)

My very first time playing of course was HM 64, naturally I loved horses and was a sucker for the cute and quite tomboyish, Ann haha, she is still my very favorite and am sad I haven't seen a return in newer games<3 I still think her brother was pretty cute always being overprotective hah.


----------



## Isabelle for president! (Jul 18, 2014)

My first waifu was Maria from first Harvest Moon game^^ (Blue haired girl, top right)


----------



## Reese (Jul 18, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon game was Friends of Mineral Town and I married Ann, she was sweet. In the girl version I married Gray. I think I played that version like 4 times and 3 out of 4 times I chose Gray (the other time I chose Doctor, I think) I just really loved Gray hahah.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Jul 18, 2014)

I got HMDS in 2005 and really wanted to marry Celia, but I never got 60 harvest sprites gathered. I was sad. 

I got MFoMT a couple months later and married Gray because I thought he was the cutest of the bachelors. All the others were ugly imo. 

So I guess Gray is my first spouse? He was a pretty good husband, but I loved Celia for a long time (but then I married Marlin or whoever in HMDS Cute because I liked the baby you could have with him).

I hate a lot of the bachelors in HM games, though. The girls are much better.


----------



## Manah (Jul 18, 2014)

My first game was the SNES one, and I married the church girl (don't remember her name D= ). She's still one of my favorites.


----------



## Darumy (Jul 18, 2014)

Vaughn, from IoH. He was a cutie. I didn't like his drearyness but the after marriage yes.


Though the girls are better in that game imo! Witch Princess is the best aaaa I still need to marry her in my current run.


----------



## Hoxaxon (Jul 18, 2014)

Don't have one just yet...And I'm somewhat new to the series, I'm trying to marry Iroha.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 19, 2014)

First Harvest Moon wife would be the other protagonist (Sarah? Don't know the official name) for the old gameboy color. The game was Harvest Moon 3 and you could marry your partner. Long, long time ago! Ye whippersnappers may not remember


----------



## Chris (Jul 19, 2014)

My first game was _Friends of Mineral Town_. I married Ann on my first save file.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jul 19, 2014)

My first husband was Rock from Another Wonderful Life. He might have been a little lazy and flirty with the other girls of the town but I thought he was adorable <3


----------



## easpa (Jul 19, 2014)

Pretty sure it was Muffy in HMDS


----------



## jvgsjeff (Jul 19, 2014)

My first wife was Karen in Harvest Moon 64.


----------



## Ann (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh boy, the first Harvest Moon game I played was the SNES HM... I think it was Nina, but it could've been Eve. I married both of 'em, not sure which one first


----------



## tamagotchi (Jul 19, 2014)

I think my first was Friends of Mineral Town, which I married Popuri.


----------



## Heisenberg (Jul 20, 2014)

Celia was my one and only.


----------



## Laurina (Jul 20, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon 64, and I ended up marrying Elli, she helped run the bakery. Her grandmother was so cute.


----------



## Carlee (Jul 20, 2014)

Hottie Marlin


----------



## Vizionari (Jul 20, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon was the ds cute (girl version) and I wanted to marry Kai.


----------



## Balverine (Jul 20, 2014)

I married Doctor on MFOMT =3=
I actually played DS first, but didn't actually win it until like a year after I got it.


----------



## AnimeK (Jul 20, 2014)

I was given Harvest Moon Animal Parade for my birthday, and I married Toby. <3


----------



## Miggi (Jul 20, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon wife was the Witch Princess on Harvest Moon DS.. was pretty fun to get her!


----------



## Jaden (Jul 20, 2014)

LaurinaMN said:


> My first Harvest Moon game was Harvest Moon 64, and I ended up marrying Elli, she helped run the bakery. Her grandmother was so cute.



Her grandma was so cute! Cried like a little kid when she wasn't around anymore ;___; Still my saddest N64 memory


----------



## Javocado (Jul 20, 2014)

Friends of Mineral Town was the first(and only) HM game I played.
I was supposed to marry Popuri but I did something wrong and she got with that buckfoy Kai.
Was so mad, I haven't played since lol


----------



## Taycat (Jul 20, 2014)

My first HM didn't have marriage as an option.  First one was Save the Homeland.  Though my second one, Wonderful Life on PS2, I married Celia.  Then in HMDS I married her again.

A new beginning I plan on marrying...somebody...not sure who yet.


----------



## SymphonySounds (Jul 20, 2014)

My first husband was Marlin from Harvest Moon DS cute <3
since then, the harvest moon series has become a growing addiction of mine, and I now have every Harvest Moon DS game available! But i'll never forget my Marlin:3
He was also the only moderately attractive guy there! None of the other's were any where near attractive.


----------



## Waluigi (Jul 20, 2014)

No one. I got bored before i could get married.


----------



## Imitation (Jul 20, 2014)

My very first Harvest moon game was Hero of leaf valley... Yeah I struggled....
Anyways the first person that I married in Harvest moon was Lyla 
although I sorta got weirded out by the fact that she pretty much NEVER opens her eyes ._.


----------



## Prawn (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, this brings back so many memories. My first Harvest Moon game was Friends of Mineral Town because my dad bought two copies. One was for me and the other was for my best friend. We were super young back then, so we didn't know we could get married in game until about a year later, but I still didn't marry anyone though because I was so focused on my farm.

In Sunshine Islands, Will was the first person I married since I was way too lazy to get Vaughn to marry me, but I did manage to marry him after much effort, haha. That reminds me, I haven't picked up The Tale of Two Towns in forever!


----------



## BiggKitty (Jul 23, 2014)

First Harvest Moon game I've played is A New Beginning and I am about to marry Amir, did consider Neil but changed my mind


----------



## Silversea (Jul 23, 2014)

A Wonderful Life -- Celia

Too long ago that I don't remember why.


----------



## Celsica (Jul 23, 2014)

My first Harvest Moon was Harvest Moon 64. I'm pretty sure I married Popuri. Though I think I married Karen in a second playthrough.


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Jul 24, 2014)

The first was Muffy from _A Wonderful Life_. Looking back on it, I probably would have tried Nami, considering she reminds me of myself, but to the mind of a ten-year-old, that was too hard to manage, and I didn't want to go for my brother's choice of Celia.

Unfortunately, I haven't gotten the opportunity since to play a single HM game since.


----------



## Vinathi (Jul 25, 2014)

Luke from Tree of Tranquility. I love his dialogues!

About to trade that game in for Rune Factory 4. I'll miss him, but luckily he and my saves will be forever in my Wii. Although there's like no chance that I'll buy the game again in the future lol.


----------



## Slice of Mike (Aug 25, 2014)

I hope this isn't too old for a bump!

My first Harvest Moon wife was Karen from Back to Nature. I consider BtN and FoMT to be the same on my list (my all-time favourite so #1) but I think I like BtN a bit more because it was first. I don't really marry her on playthroughs nowadays but I'll always cherish the awkward memories of having a crush on a drunken almost-tomboy


----------



## Gideon (Sep 2, 2014)

If I recall my first Harvest Moon game was Magical Melody, though I later got A Wonderful Life and Harvest Moon DS. Which would make my first wife in Harvest Moon Gwen I believe.


----------



## Cam1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Tina. I don't like the game anymore though


----------



## dalandanator (Sep 4, 2014)

Anne from Friends of Mineral Town.


----------



## Redacted (Sep 5, 2014)

OK


----------



## Mairen (Sep 5, 2014)

For me, it was Harvest Moon 64, and my first wife was Ann. Now, years later, I find Elli much cuter. I think I married Ann back then because of our mutual love of animals.


----------



## starlark (Sep 5, 2014)

Leia. I played as Neil on the DS original and I had a major girl crush on her for a while. She is just so cute! She's like Rosie/Bouquet!
When I got DS Cute, I fell in love with Skye. He's so...idk. Cute?
But my main love is Angelo, from Grand Bazaar. <3


----------



## ilovelush (Sep 6, 2014)

For Animal Parade I married Chase, and on my boy character I married Selena.


----------



## Riukkuyo (Sep 6, 2014)

My first game was Friends in Mineral Town, but I never married anyone and then my GBA's battery died and never got to finish it.
So my first marriage in any harvest Moon was A Wonderful Life where I, like many people in this forum apparently married Celia.
When I got to play my gender (female) I married...um..I think it was Grand Bazaar where I married Angelo. Because I skipped the whole Back to Nature for girls, also didn't finish playing More friends in mineral town, I didn't like Another Wonderful Life, DS Cute and I never finished Magical Melody. My sister hogged Tree of Tranquilly..
Feels kinda like I haven't beaten many of the games.


----------

